# What A Sexy Lil Dude



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Great photos of the General Ant!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Well, that brought up some interesting advertisements.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I don't wish that but I'd like to give him a big hug.......He's a cutie!!!!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Well, that brought up some interesting advertisements.


I was just gonna say something about that:lol:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ant said:


> I was just gonna say something about that:lol:


It's better then the usual extermination company ads that come up when you post. :doh:


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Well I don't wish that but I'd like to give him a big hug.......He's a cutie!!!!


Think about it: you'd be living high on the hog, get everything you want, no stress and you get to service the General. Heck, what chick wouldn't want a life like that!







:


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> It's better then the usual extermination company ads that come up when you post. :doh:


I think someone has a contract out on me.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ant said:


> Think about it: you'd be living high on the hog, get everything you want, no stress and you get to service the General. Heck, what chick wouldn't want a life like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, when you put it that way......

Does he know you pimpin him out.......


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

HA!!! Must admit Ant, if I was a golden gal pupper, The General would be right at the top of my list - right after Putz of course!! LOL!!


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> HA!!! Must admit Ant, if I was a golden gal pupper, The General would be right at the top of my list - right after Putz of course!! LOL!!


You can't do Putz unless you are from Kentucky or Alabama.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Well, when you put it that way......
> 
> Does he know you pimpin him out.......


I only find him the hottest chicks so he's as happy General


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well can he handle to young hot red heads?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, my Charlie's hot but I don't think you wanna go that route.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If I had a golden girl, I bet she would love to be the generals girl. It sounds like she would have a great life. He is one goodlooking dog and has gotten so big. 
I had to laugh when I saw the ad for the LOVE BUTTON. PRESS IT HARD!!! :


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> You can't do Putz unless you are from Kentucky or Alabama.


 
West Virginia is right down the road, does that count? LOL!!!

Disclaimer: No malice was intended to West Virginians in this post


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

lovestofly said:


> West Virginia is right down the road, does that count? LOL!!!
> 
> Disclaimer: No malice was intended to West Virginians in this post


 
HAHA....that was very smart of you.


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> HAHA....that was very smart of you.


 
Not that new to this place............LOL!!!!!


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hes gunna have his work cut out for him by the sounds of it!!! all those women lining up!!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Hope the girls at the park are ready for the General when
he makes his entrance, they are going to be swept right
off their paws!!! He is one handsome General


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Too bad MJ's Jasmine is fixed.............. OH MAN - THE ZIPPERS THAT COULD BE RE-PRODUCED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo handsome!!!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Not to be a conspiracy theorists here but are we sure that is the same puppy. Good Grief he has grown up quickly and your right Ant he is a stud.

Hooch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow.... the general has grown into a handsome boy. Im sure all the girl dogs will be chasing him around..... I know Abbie would be......


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok I admit it, he is a stud.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

LMFAO....woof... 

What a striking General he is!!! Absolutely handsomes!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow he is a stud, and gettin so big. I only have Peanut and she is fixed darn, she could of had some fun.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

He sure is a handsome boy. I just can't believe how much he's grown.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> He sure is a handsome boy. I just can't believe how much he's grown.


That is what I am saying it is like yesterday he was a pupper. It must me that Ant isn;t posting enough pictures of him.

Hooch <---you hear that ANT MORE PICTURES


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

He looks to pretty to be a boy- simply stunning boy!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Scorpio118 said:


> Too bad MJ's Jasmine is fixed.............. OH MAN - THE ZIPPERS THAT COULD BE RE-PRODUCED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo handsome!!!!!


Jasmine's Profile:

If you like older women, then I am the gal for you! I love long walks on the beach followed with a nice cuddle by the fireplace in the evenings.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That looks like a great resume photo to me. But does she like Penicoldas??? 

Hooch <----hard to be funny when you can;t spell


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

lol i have to say we've got a casanova in here! He's gorgeous!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Man he sure has grown into 1 handsome hunka hunka of burning fella now hasn't he! My Grils would love a peice of him!!! LOL..I love his zipper nose!


----------

